# 205g Peninsula



## jabeuy

Ok, time to start a thread on this bad boy!
Been planning since the start of the year, placed the order in July, and it finally arrived in November. What a wait!

The tank is 75" x 30" x 22", with a full length overflow on the end taking up 3" of the length. The sump is 100g, but probably hold 50g or so when running.

Ordered through Reef Boutique, and am really happy with how everything turned out. Colin's a great guy to work with, very knowledgeable and really cares about the animals that go in our tanks. He's very meticulous and detailed with his builds, I'd recommend Reef Boutique for anyone looking for complete custom setup.

Time for the pictures!

Tank installation:









Filling up:






Moved livestock over:



Mess of wires!









Fuge getting dirty, but seems to be keeping the display clean? I think the light for the fuge is spilling over too much to the skimmer and return sections, still gotta figure out what to do there.


Some shots under whiter lighting (comes out better on photos...or I just need to learn how to use a camera lol)













Wow that was a lot of pictures!


----------



## corpusse

Looks great. I hope my next tank will be a peninsula.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Niceeee!!!


----------



## samiam

beautiful! love the stand!


----------



## Bullet

Awesome set up !
Very natural rock work scape 
Thanks for sharing 
Great that you can enjoy the hobby at your place of business !
Colin and Reef Boutique are second to none !!


----------



## Addicted

Beautiful setup all around.


----------



## TBemba

nice putting those extra hours in at work will definitely be easier with having it to look at


----------



## jabeuy

Thanks!

Now time to start planning for what fish to stock this with. Ideally lots of bold colors so I can see them from my desk haha.

Right now I have:
- 2 clowns
- 3 lemon chromis
- kole tang
- six lined wrasse
- yellow tail damsel

Want to add:
- Midas blenny
- blonde naso tang
- powder blue tang
- yellow tang
- some combo of blue/green chromis 
- some combo of anthias 

If I could get 2 schools of chromis and anthias, that would be really cool.


----------



## TBemba

R2O appears to have almost everything on your want list 

Say hello to the puppies for me


----------



## jabeuy

TBemba said:


> R2O appears to have almost everything on your want list
> 
> Say hello to the puppies for me


Very tempting! But I've decided to get all my fish from Reef Boutique. Either way, I'm going away for a couple of weeks soon, so its probably I best I don't add anything new right now lol.


----------



## Bullet

jabeuy said:


> Very tempting! But I've decided to get all my fish from Reef Boutique. Either way, I'm going away for a couple of weeks soon, so its probably I best I don't add anything new right now lol.


Agree with your measured approach


----------



## explor3r

Very nice set up the stand is beautiful make me so jelous lol... Your tank has the same dimensions as mine.
Good luck keep posting pictures


----------



## jabeuy

explor3r said:


> Very nice set up the stand is beautiful make me so jelous lol... Your tank has the same dimensions as mine.
> Good luck keep posting pictures


Thanks man! Seeing your tank might have factored into my decision on these dimensions haha.

Remember this frag pack from earlier in the year?








Most of these have tripled/quadrupled in size, but I can't get the colors! Maybe its my water parameters, or maybe they don't like LEDs


----------



## TBemba

jabeuy said:


> Thanks man! Seeing your tank might have factored into my decision on these dimensions haha.
> 
> Remember this frag pack from earlier in the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these have tripled/quadrupled in size, but I can't get the colors! Maybe its my water parameters, or maybe they don't like LEDs


Oh My, very nice. if you happen to chip any of those piece while aquascaping. Don't throw them out. let me know 

Where's the "G"


----------



## jabeuy

TBemba said:


> Oh My, very nice. if you happen to chip any of those piece while aquascaping. Don't throw them out. let me know
> 
> Where's the "G"


"FraCave" lol!


----------



## teebone110

Really like your build- nice work


----------



## FragCave

jabeuy said:


> Thanks man! Seeing your tank might have factored into my decision on these dimensions haha.
> 
> Remember this frag pack from earlier in the year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these have tripled/quadrupled in size, but I can't get the colors! Maybe its my water parameters, or maybe they don't like LEDs


Very nice!!! Im glad they are growing like weed for you
Beautiful tank


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Is that the *Poker Star Montipora* coral ... top row, second from right? Thanks


----------



## jabeuy

Sea MunnKey said:


> Is that the *Poker Star Montipora* coral ... top row, second from right? Thanks


I think that one was a rainbow montipora, or something like that.

Unfortunately don't have it anymore  It never really grew for me, lost color, grew tons of algae on it and eventually just turned white.


----------



## jabeuy

Leaving today for 2 weeks, hopefully the tank runs alright.

I have a 44g brute filled for top offs, which should ideally last me 3 weeks. But I just had to fiddle with waterflow recently and the system is evaporating more than before. I'm getting someone in the office to check the brute's water level at the 1 week point and fill up if needed.

Also put in an autofeeder, hope that works well. Had to rig up a feeding station so the pellets don't drain to the overflow right away lol.


----------



## deeznutz

Sweet setup! Love the peninsula. Kinda miss mine.

Monti love led!


-dan


----------



## ReefABCs

That sure is a beauty tank and stand.


----------



## noy

wow, beautiful setup.


----------



## jabeuy

Thanks! Can't wait to get back and fill this up with fish


----------



## Jaysan

How did the GoPro images show up?


----------



## Cichlidrookie

I noticed the GoPro as well. Did you set it up so you can watch your tank via wifi? Or just to take pics?


----------



## jabeuy

Jaysan said:


> How did the GoPro images show up?


Pretty funny actually, one of the lemon chromis got curious and starting picking at it. I'll throw up a video sometime soon


----------



## jabeuy

Cichlidrookie said:


> I noticed the GoPro as well. Did you set it up so you can watch your tank via wifi? Or just to take pics?


Just to take video. But thats a cool idea if I can set it up right, the gopro underwater blows away any webcam you could set up lol


----------



## jabeuy

Picked up a blonde naso and hippo tang over the weekend:


----------



## jabeuy

I have grape caulerpa in my fuge. Last week I pruned out about half and into the garbage it went. I've got no place for the extra caulerpa, so if anyone wants some, let me know and they're all yours the next time I trim.


----------



## Rookie2013

jabeuy said:


> Ok, time to start a thread on this bad boy!
> Been planning since the start of the year, placed the order in July, and it finally arrived in November. What a wait!
> 
> The tank is 75" x 30" x 22", with a full length overflow on the end taking up 3" of the length. The sump is 100g, but probably hold 50g or so when running.
> 
> Ordered through Reef Boutique, and am really happy with how everything turned out. Colin's a great guy to work with, very knowledgeable and really cares about the animals that go in our tanks. He's very meticulous and detailed with his builds, I'd recommend Reef Boutique for anyone looking for complete custom setup.
> 
> Time for the pictures!
> 
> Tank installation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filling up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved livestock over:
> 
> 
> 
> Mess of wires!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuge getting dirty, but seems to be keeping the display clean? I think the light for the fuge is spilling over too much to the skimmer and return sections, still gotta figure out what to do there.
> 
> 
> Some shots under whiter lighting (comes out better on photos...or I just need to learn how to use a camera lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was a lot of pictures!


Wow..the tank looks amazing..how is it coming up...


----------



## notclear

Yes, very nice setup! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## million$view

WOW!!!! great work


----------



## jabeuy

Took some picture today and adjusted white balance so the pictures look more like what I see in real life. Not really sure about how to do stuff photography-wise yet lol.

DSC_5259

DSC_5228

DSC_5229

DSC_5238

DSC_5257

DSC_5252

And I have this monti that looks to be growing well, but has really dull colors. 
Anyone have ideas on what's wrong?

DSC_5245


----------



## Rookie2013

Beautiful...I think it's a Sunset Monti they might look dull in white lights but did u see the colour in blues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> Beautiful...I think it's a Sunset Monti they might look dull in white lights but did u see the colour in blues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

They're still dull/faded under blues. When I first got them, the colors were really vibrant. After a few weeks the colors faded, and have been like that ever since (almost a year now). I just dosed some Acropower, hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## Rookie2013

Thts good I have seen some differences in my Acro color since I started dosing Acro Power...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> Thts good I have seen some differences in my Acro color since I started dosing Acro Power...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it works on montis too


----------



## jabeuy

Also took some video today. No color correction for this one lol






And another, feeding nori:


----------



## Rookie2013

Nice....those Nori clips IMO are not tht great once your Tangs get used to it they will pull the entire nori from the clip as soon as u put in. I used it too for sometime and thn stopped it. What I do now is use a 5" piece of 3/4" PVC pipe and just use elastic to attach nori to wrap around and than connect the PVC pipe to an airline tube like a string and use a small clip tht I had lying around to attach it to the middle strip of the tank. Works like a charm with minimal waste...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabeuy

This caulerpa grows fast, wow. No one wants any? Feels like such a waste to have to throw it away each time.


----------



## bluface

*Caleurpa*

I will take some on your next trim!


----------



## jabeuy

bluface said:


> I will take some on your next trim!


Cool, I have takers now for the next 2 trims haha


----------



## jabeuy

Fed corals and took some pics:




























Some SPS



















Still brown, but encrusting


----------



## jabeuy

Some blurry phone pics under 10k lighting:































Got 2 more urchins, and after 2 days really cleaned up the green film algae on my rocks:










And some very blurry pics of a new wrasse...its too fast to photograph:


----------



## jabeuy

Forgot to post this, here's a video of the tank in March


----------



## Rookie2013

jabeuy said:


> Forgot to post this, here's a video of the tank in March


The tank has progressed well..beautiful...for some reason even my frags when I put them into my display don't show polyp extension but the colors are there however when the same frag goes in my frag tank with AI prime the polyp extension is very good...

the grape caulerpa you have in your refuge I heard some bad things about it going sexual etc how do you maintain it.. I was thinking of putting it in my display refuge.

Also one last question your stand looks immaculate what material you used..i have a wooden stand but might just refurnish the top...


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> The tank has progressed well..beautiful...for some reason even my frags when I put them into my display don't show polyp extension but the colors are there however when the same frag goes in my frag tank with AI prime the polyp extension is very good...
> 
> the grape caulerpa you have in your refuge I heard some bad things about it going sexual etc how do you maintain it.. I was thinking of putting it in my display refuge.
> 
> Also one last question your stand looks immaculate what material you used..i have a wooden stand but might just refurnish the top...


Thanks!
Unfortunately since this last update, I'm down to 3 fish  Went through a week where I was losing 3 or 4 fish a day. Survivors are looking back to normal now though.

As for caulerpa, I have it lit 23 hours a day and never let it get too thick that it shades itself. So far that's been working.


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> The tank has progressed well..beautiful...for some reason even my frags when I put them into my display don't show polyp extension but the colors are there however when the same frag goes in my frag tank with AI prime the polyp extension is very good...
> 
> the grape caulerpa you have in your refuge I heard some bad things about it going sexual etc how do you maintain it.. I was thinking of putting it in my display refuge.
> 
> Also one last question your stand looks immaculate what material you used..i have a wooden stand but might just refurnish the top...


Oh, the stand. It's maple, but I'm not sure about the paint used to finish it.


----------



## sweet ride

nice setup you got! 

do you know what happened fishes?


----------



## jabeuy

sweet ride said:


> nice setup you got!
> 
> do you know what happened fishes?


Thanks. Most likely velvet, but a long story and combination of things occurred to make the symptoms come out in the fish.


----------



## Rookie2013

jabeuy said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately since this last update, I'm down to 3 fish  Went through a week where I was losing 3 or 4 fish a day. Survivors are looking back to normal now though.
> 
> As for caulerpa, I have it lit 23 hours a day and never let it get too thick that it shades itself. So far that's been working.


oh no sorry to hear that bud but on a positive side the ones who survived are getting back to normal...any idea what happened?

Thanks for the info about the caulerpa and stand....its always something new in this hobby..i use to wonder in my early years in this hobby when i use to read in this hobby our tanks are always on the verge of crash...and now i know how truthful that statement is...we have to stay on top of everything..its like a full time job lol....but very sweet...


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> oh no sorry to hear that bud but on a positive side the ones who survived are getting back to normal...any idea what happened?
> 
> Thanks for the info about the caulerpa and stand....its always something new in this hobby..i use to wonder in my early years in this hobby when i use to read in this hobby our tanks are always on the verge of crash...and now i know how truthful that statement is...we have to stay on top of everything..its like a full time job lol....but very sweet...


Can't day for sure what happened, lots of factors. Unless we did a fish autopsy we can only guess now lol.

Forgot to mention I have (had...) tangs and urchins that would eat the caulerpa right away if it got into the display.


----------



## jabeuy

It's been a while!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Looking good man, things have been growing nicely aye.


----------



## jabeuy

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Beautiful set up luv tht finger leather in the centre gives some character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabeuy

Rookie2013 said:


> Beautiful set up luv tht finger leather in the centre gives some character
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That leather keeps fragging itself it seems, I find pieces of it all over the tank lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

jabeuy said:


> Thanks. That leather keeps fragging itself it seems, I find pieces of it all over the tank lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


yeah i have one in my tank too and if you dont remove those small pcs they grow..lol..


----------

